# LED Turn Signal Boss Smarlight issue



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I installed two Pilot 1157 LED bulbs on the outer most sockets of the Left and Right of my plow turn signal. 

Now this is the issue.

When parking lights are on- everything functions fine

When parking lights are off- The corresponding front blinker operates correctly but the rear blinkers both flash and the dash lights flash as well.

Im wondering if this is indicating a wiring issue. Or if for some reason I put the bulbs in backwards (dont think that is possible).

Thoughts?

~edit 

Should note that I replaced my flasher module last year with an electronic one...But these are the only LEDs on turn signal/parking light circuits

~edit 2

Doing some re-search I see that the dash indicator light could be the culprit and back feeding the flash signal through the circuit. Anyone experience this?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried flipping the light bulb in the housing?
Have you tried putting the old bulb back in and seeing if it still does it? 
It it didn't mess up before you put a "new" bulb in there, most likely, that "new" part is the culprit.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

dieselss;1886052 said:


> Have you tried flipping the light bulb in the housing?
> Have you tried putting the old bulb back in and seeing if it still does it?
> It it didn't mess up before you put a "new" bulb in there, most likely, that "new" part is the culprit.


I hear you. However LED lights operate different then incandescent. I have to many unknowns at the moment...And today I will try and eliminate as many as possible.

One culprit could be the other 1157 bulb in the opposite socket. Since the boss plow SmartLight (not the new style) uses two 1157. Also I have replaced the plow connector. And I never did the original install or know of the shop that did it. So, a wiring issue could be a very high possibility, a ground for instance.

The reason I believe it is a wiring issue or perhaps a diode that needs to be installed is because it works fine when the parking lights or lights are on. But when they are off everything blinks including the dash lights (really makes me think wiring). Though I am not ruling out faulty product from Walmart.

So once the sun comes up I will be out there tinkering and see whats what!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your hearing me, but not listening.

If you put in a new bulb and are having issues since.. ....common sense tells us what?
Go back to the bulb and start there. Flip it 180 and see what happens. And if they use 2 bulbs and you only replaced 1, there's an issue right there.
And fyi, all my outter parking lights on my trk and plow lights....are led


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Well after busting out the multi meter...and blowing a few fuses...It seems to be a plow side wiring issue. Sweet...

The low resistance of the LEDs can exacerbate existing wiring issues. And the almost zero resistance of the multi-meter when checking voltage really highlights the problems when you blow the flasher fuse (no i didn't short to ground but mine as well have)

I felt this would be an issue since I have had to replace the plow side connector before and I did it in less then optimal conditions (like 5 degrees out) so I may have made a mistake...Or it could be the sockets themselves the plow is old...

When checking continuity with the truck completely off and all switches off I get a ping on ground to power for parking and turn contacts (pretty sure it shouldnt), with the exception of one and that one doesnt appear to be working.

Time to bust out wiring diagrams, any other thoughts though are def. appreciated.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

When checking continuity with the truck completely off and all switches off I get a ping on ground to power for parking and turn contacts (pretty sure it shouldnt), with the exception of one and that one doesnt appear to be working.

You WILL get a ping to gnd. You still have light bulbs in the other sockets.
Your making this so over complicated.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Apparently I have continuity on the yellow wire (should be parking only) disconnected from the plow side connector (still partially connected to plow wiring harness, all other wires) on pins 1 thru 6 I am guessing there is a short somewhere...

I do not get continuity on the right plow turn or left plow turn

Yellow wire was corroded and rotted off connector when I removed heat shrink on bundle


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

dieselss;1886238 said:


> When checking continuity with the truck completely off and all switches off I get a ping on ground to power for parking and turn contacts (pretty sure it shouldnt), with the exception of one and that one doesnt appear to be working.
> 
> You WILL get a ping to gnd. You still have light bulbs in the other sockets.
> Your making this so over complicated.


Right should remove all bulbs and check

Regardless I had a loose wire...But that may not be the only issue


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually you need to take off the neg batt cable IF you really wanna split hairs 

And did you flip the bulb 180, and put both leds on the same side?


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

You should never get continuity if you are checking a single wire to ground that isnt a ground and the system is off that means short to ground...

Also any thing on the circuit should not be testing continuity to another circuit, again indicates short.

Finally it was a short...one of the sockets had a loose connection...fixed that and bam all shorts gone...

I only did electrical engineering for the past decade plus... 

~edit

I will say dieselss thanks though you got me thinking about things and that helped me pinpoint the issue...Why I posted all this, thanks man!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your parking light circuit is tied all together, if one bulb is still in the socket, it'll goto ground when ohming out any other bulb in the system. Don't believe me, try it.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

dieselss;1886337 said:


> Your parking light circuit is tied all together, if one bulb is still in the socket, it'll goto ground when ohming out any other bulb in the system. Don't believe me, try it.


No you are correct, I forgot to mention I was getting continuity after removing all bulbs and unhooking the plow wiring harness...Which lead me to a wiring issue. I have since repaired.

However It didnt not solve the issue 100%...After much trouble shooting and a phone call to a master mechanic (ASE certs and all) friend...We came to the conclusion it just wasnt worth my time...

It seems that with such low draw sometimes (depending on how the vehicle is wired) it will mess with the controllers and let through.

After fixing my wiring issues plow side and trying again, all I had done was make the phenomenon weaker yet still there. It is so faint now but enough that at night you would think my hazards are on...

So back to the drawing board or try different LEDs...Or just keep using incandescent...

Just out of curiosity what LEDs do you use?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Forgot to mention huh? It's ok we all forgot things. 
My leds came from auto illumination com. I have some 1157,3156,3157, and quite a few 1193s and custom side turns from a place in Florida. I bought the strips, and cut and glued to fit


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, so I glossed the last few posts, read the first few. You put LED with incandecent. Led takes less power. If I put LED lights into my S10, it makes the blinkers flash quickly, like I have a bulb out. Your flasher is meant to deal with X amount of resistance, or OHms. Less resistance and it flashes quickly. Just swap out to incandescent, or put a "resistor" in with the lights. 

I've never had to do this personally, I just put the incandescent light back in. Only LED lights I put on is for reverse lights, no issues there.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

The flasher was replaced with an electronic one capable of LEDs...Im gonna go with cheap walmart crap...Though at least I found some issues that needed attention...HA


----------

